# spray paint has 'dusty' texture



## grant2207 (Aug 1, 2008)

hi, im a newbie at this... i am painting a fiberglass subwoofer enclosure. first layer (for stripping) is metalic green, second layer is gloss clearcoat for the stripes, third layer is flat black (over all masking of hte stripes), and the fourth layer will be a flat clearcoat.

my problem lies between coats 3 and 4... i applied 4 coats of flat black to the surface, and a half hour later applied a coat of clear coat. the clear coat left a dusty white look over the black.... a closer look showed that the black had a rougher texture, almost like sandpaper...

i was wondering if another couple heavier coats of black would fix this or if i need to sand it down...


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

